# Zombies touring out to Vancouver Island!!!!



## zombiesniper (Feb 10, 2018)

Last year we went East. This year we're coming back to the island.
Timeframe is looking like mid July to Early Aug. Unsure of date at this time but we'll update as we get closer.
In one direction we'll be driving through Canada and the other through the northern US.
The Zombie family would love to see if we can meet up with more TPF members if the chance arises.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 10, 2018)

Well, if you're coming through the Twin Cities, let me know. Out of town every other weekend, that time of year, but I can work something out.


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2018)

Would very much like to see you and yours if you are on the island. when the time gets closer, pm me.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2018)

baturn said:


> Would very much like to see you and yours if you are on the island. when the time gets closer, pm me.


Should aim for a three-way old sailors meet!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 10, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Should aim for a three-way old sailors meet!


Would be a great idea.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 30, 2018)

Dates are starting to firm up. Have booked time off from 19 July -6 Aug.
Would be State side from 20-24 July for travel, On the island from 25-30 July and travel back Canadian side from 1-6 Aug.
Would love to meet up with TPF members during out transit or on the island.
Will post expected routes soon.


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 1, 2018)

Zombie Tour Dates.

Here's the rough plan of when/where we'll be.
19 July TBD
20 July TBD
21 July TBD
22 July TBD
23 July Vancouver BC
24-29 July Victoria BC (visiting various locations on the island)
30 July Revelstoke BC
31 July Swift Current SK
01 Aug Winnipeg MB
02 Aug Thunder Bay ON
03 Aug Sault Ste. Marie ON

Anyone that lives within a reasonable distance to this path that wishes to meet some zombies, post up and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 1, 2018)

Remind me again mid July
I’m down for Vancouver meeting if I’m free


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 5, 2018)

With recent political dumbassery on both sides of our border I don't feel comfortable crossing the border a couple of times with all of the gear we're going to have.
Unfortunately this means the Zombie tour dates will only have Canadian locations.
July locations will be updated soon.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 5, 2018)

That's too bad.


----------



## baturn (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like I'll be in Alberta while you are on the island ( daughters birthdays). Perhaps another time.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 6, 2018)

We'll now be heading to and from the island through Canada. Maybe we can catch you on the way out or back.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmm ... Thunder Bay, Winnipeg, Regina, Calgary ... Vancouver ... and back ? Not too many routes to get there (without extra time).


----------

